# [im Prinzip SOLVED] Wine verbieten, die Auflösung zu ändern

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein (älteres) Windows-Spiel, das ich mit Hilfe von Wine am laufen hab. Das Spiel läuft ausschließlich mit einer Auflösung von 640x480 und Wine wechselt dementsprechend auch auf die entsprechende Auflösung.

Jetzt würde ich aber gerne manchmal nebenher noch etwas anderes tun. Geht aber nicht, weil die Auflösung ja viel zu klein ist.

Stelle ich sie jetzt nachträglich wieder hoch, läuft das Spiel aber nicht weiter. Das heißt: Es läuft schon noch, aber ich sehe nichts mehr. Das Bild ist eingefroren.

Ich hatte früher mal das Problem, dass mein xrandr nicht funktioniert hat, drum konnte Wine die Auflösung nicht ändern. Stattdessen musste er die Spiele halt in einem kleinen Fenster starten.

Genau dieses Verhalten würde ich nun gerne erzwingen. Wine soll die Auflösung also nicht umstellen dürfen, damit er "gezwungen" wird, das Spiel im Fenstermodus auszuführen.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Lässt sich das vielleicht auch einfach über irgend eine Wine-Option einstellen (man page usw. hab ich schon durchgeforstet)?

EDIT: Bäm! Die Erleuchtung kam mir mal wieder genau nach Verfassen dieses Posts: Einfach in winecfg einstellen, dass er einen virtuellen Desktop mit 640x480 emulieren soll. Der Desktop ist dann in nem handlichen Fenster untergebracht und das Spiel läuft da drin.

Falls jemand eine noch bessere Idee hat, darf er/sie sich gerne melden.  :Very Happy:  Kann ich die Einstellung mit dem virtuellen Desktop auch irgendwie nur für eine Anwendung einstellen?

----------

## just

```
wine explorer /desktop=Desktop,640x480 spiel.exe
```

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ich weiß nicht ob die Idee besser ist, aber ich mache es grundsätzlich so, dass ich für meine Spiele unter Wine einen zusätzlichen X-Server starte, auf dem wirklich nur Wine läuft (kein Windowmanager o.ä.). Da kann ich dann immer bequem mit Strg+Alt+F7/F8 hin- und herwechseln.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht ob die Idee besser ist, aber ich mache es grundsätzlich so, dass ich für meine Spiele unter Wine einen zusätzlichen X-Server starte, auf dem wirklich nur Wine läuft (kein Windowmanager o.ä.). Da kann ich dann immer bequem mit Strg+Alt+F7/F8 hin- und herwechseln.

 

dann kann es aber zu problemen mit der 3d beschleunigung kommen. ist natürlich vorher abzuwägen

----------

## c_m

nen fenstermodus kann man doch explizit in der wineconfig festlegen oder irre ich mich?!

einfach mal winecfg (oder iwes hieß) starten und nachsehen ^^

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *c_m wrote:*   

> nen fenstermodus kann man doch explizit in der wineconfig festlegen oder irre ich mich?!
> 
> einfach mal winecfg (oder iwes hieß) starten und nachsehen ^^

 

komischerweise hatte ich den gleichen einfall als ich den thread gelesen hab, habe dann nachgesehen und siehe da: bei einzelprogramm einstellungen lässt sich scheinbar nur die emulierte windows version einstellen und keine desktop einstellungen!

haben die das geändert oder hatte ich das falsch in der erinnerung?

----------

## TheSmallOne

Soweit ich weiß lässt sich bei Wine so ziemlich jede Einstellung abhängig vom Programm machen. Für die Fortgeschritteneren muss man allerdings die Registry direkt bearbeiten.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> dann kann es aber zu problemen mit der 3d beschleunigung kommen. ist natürlich vorher abzuwägen

 

"Kann", oder "wird"? Mir ist bisher noch nichts dergleichen aufgefallen, allerdings habe ich in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr wirklich viel gespielt.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiß lässt sich bei Wine so ziemlich jede Einstellung abhängig vom Programm machen. Für die Fortgeschritteneren muss man allerdings die Registry direkt bearbeiten.
> 
>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   dann kann es aber zu problemen mit der 3d beschleunigung kommen. ist natürlich vorher abzuwägen 
> 
> "Kann", oder "wird"? Mir ist bisher noch nichts dergleichen aufgefallen, allerdings habe ich in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr wirklich viel gespielt.

 

also mit ner sch*** ATI und den alten properitären treibern WIRD man probleme bekommen. da funktioniert DRI nämlich nur auf einem desktop, also man könnte so gesehen auch den ersten desktop ohne dri starten für browser usw. und den zweiten mit dri + wine. wie das mit den neuen ati treibern aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da meine damalige radeon 9200 eh nur bis zu einer bestimmten treiber version unterstütz wurde, danach bin ich auf die open source treiber umgestiegen.

aber du hast recht. irgendwie kann man das alles in der registry einstellen. die frage ist nur wie und wie aufwändig das ist. wird mal zeit das einer winecfg überarbeitet um das zu vereinfachen  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ich verabscheue Regedit und die Registry.

Die Registry ist zugemüllt, schon allein, für ein Suchbegriff, wie z.b. "H+H Virtual" finde ich bereits mind. 5 Schlüssel in dem Stile {xxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxx} etc.pp.

Ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine, okay, an denen muss man nichts schrauben, in Ordnung, betreffen mich nicht.

Dann gibs noch:

/HKEY_LOCAL_SYSTEM/MountedDevices/

```
"\\??\\Volume{43698eac-9941-11dc-877f-806d6172696f}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,46,00,44,00,43,00,23,00,47,00,45,00,4e,00,45,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,5f,00,\

  46,00,4c,00,4f,00,50,00,50,00,59,00,5f,00,44,00,52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,23,\

  00,34,00,26,00,33,00,37,00,31,00,30,00,38,00,32,00,63,00,39,00,26,00,30,00,\

  26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,\

  00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,\

  66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,\

  00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{43698ead-9941-11dc-877f-806d6172696f}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,\

  65,00,6e,00,5f,00,54,00,45,00,41,00,43,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,\

  00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,35,00,38,00,53,00,26,00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,\

  31,00,2e,00,30,00,50,00,23,00,34,00,26,00,32,00,61,00,65,00,61,00,33,00,63,\

  00,36,00,65,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,31,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,\

  66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,\

  00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,\

  30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{43698eae-9941-11dc-877f-806d6172696f}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,49,00,44,00,45,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,53,00,41,00,4d,00,\

  53,00,55,00,4e,00,47,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,4d,00,5f,\

  00,53,00,44,00,2d,00,36,00,31,00,32,00,53,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,\

  5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,73,\

  00,66,00,30,00,33,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,23,00,35,00,26,00,32,00,64,00,\

  66,00,63,00,63,00,37,00,35,00,32,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,\

  00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,\

  62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,\

  00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,\

  38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{43698eaf-9941-11dc-877f-806d6172696f}"=hex:db,e6,db,e6,00,7e,00,\

  00,00,00,00,00

"\\??\\Volume{43698eb0-9941-11dc-877f-806d6172696f}"=hex:db,e6,db,e6,00,78,b1,\

  d4,01,00,00,00

"\\DosDevices\\C:"=hex:db,e6,db,e6,00,7e,00,00,00,00,00,00

"\\DosDevices\\D:"=hex:db,e6,db,e6,00,78,b1,d4,01,00,00,00

"\\DosDevices\\A:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,46,00,44,00,43,00,23,00,47,00,\

  45,00,4e,00,45,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,5f,00,46,00,4c,00,4f,00,50,00,50,00,59,\

  00,5f,00,44,00,52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,23,00,34,00,26,00,33,00,37,00,31,00,\

  30,00,38,00,32,00,63,00,39,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,\

  00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,\

  31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,\

  00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\E:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,49,00,44,00,45,00,23,00,43,00,\

  64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,53,00,41,00,4d,00,53,00,55,00,4e,00,47,00,5f,00,44,\

  00,56,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,53,00,44,00,2d,00,36,00,31,00,\

  32,00,53,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,\

  00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,5f,00,73,00,66,00,30,00,33,00,5f,00,5f,00,\

  5f,00,5f,00,23,00,35,00,26,00,32,00,64,00,66,00,63,00,63,00,37,00,35,00,32,\

  00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,\

  66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,\

  00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,\

  30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\F:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,23,00,\

  43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,00,54,00,45,00,41,\

  00,43,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,35,00,\

  38,00,53,00,26,00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,31,00,2e,00,30,00,50,00,23,00,34,\

  00,26,00,32,00,61,00,65,00,61,00,33,00,63,00,36,00,65,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,\

  30,00,31,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,\

  00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,\

  34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,\

  00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{43698eb2-9941-11dc-877f-806d6172696f}"=hex:db,e6,db,e6,00,78,aa,\

  cd,0f,00,00,00

"\\??\\Volume{81c82c97-9a21-11dc-b96e-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,31,00,35,00,37,00,35,00,33,00,61,00,65,00,64,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,\

  4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{81c82c98-9a21-11dc-b96e-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,32,00,64,00,36,00,33,00,65,00,36,00,31,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,\

  4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{81c82c99-9a21-11dc-b96e-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,64,00,38,00,39,00,33,00,39,00,31,00,63,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,\

  23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,\

  00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,\

  2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,\

  00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{81c82c9a-9a21-11dc-b96e-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,66,00,30,00,32,00,31,00,32,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,\

  23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,\

  00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,\

  2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,\

  00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\Z:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,66,00,30,00,32,00,31,00,32,00,\

  38,00,33,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,\

  00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,\

  64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,\

  00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\Y:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,64,00,38,00,39,00,33,00,39,00,\

  31,00,63,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,\

  00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,\

  64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,\

  00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\X:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,32,00,64,00,36,00,33,00,65,00,\

  36,00,31,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\W:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,31,00,35,00,37,00,35,00,33,00,\

  61,00,65,00,64,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{81c82ca3-9a21-11dc-b96e-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,\

  65,00,6e,00,5f,00,56,00,44,00,52,00,56,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,\

  00,44,00,56,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,52,00,\

  5f,00,46,00,35,00,32,00,26,00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,37,00,2e,00,30,00,30,\

  00,23,00,31,00,26,00,32,00,61,00,66,00,64,00,37,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,26,00,\

  30,00,26,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,\

  00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,\

  2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,\

  00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{81c82ca4-9a21-11dc-b96e-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,\

  65,00,6e,00,5f,00,56,00,44,00,52,00,56,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,\

  00,44,00,56,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,52,00,\

  5f,00,46,00,35,00,32,00,26,00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,37,00,2e,00,30,00,30,\

  00,23,00,31,00,26,00,32,00,61,00,66,00,64,00,37,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,26,00,\

  30,00,26,00,30,00,31,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,\

  00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,\

  2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,\

  00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\J:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,23,00,\

  43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,00,56,00,44,00,52,\

  00,56,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,\

  4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,46,00,35,00,32,00,26,00,52,\

  00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,37,00,2e,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,31,00,26,00,32,00,61,00,\

  66,00,64,00,37,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,23,\

  00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,\

  62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,\

  00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,\

  7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\K:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,43,00,53,00,49,00,23,00,\

  43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,00,56,00,44,00,52,\

  00,56,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,\

  4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,44,00,56,00,44,00,52,00,5f,00,46,00,35,00,32,00,26,00,52,\

  00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,37,00,2e,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,31,00,26,00,32,00,61,00,\

  66,00,64,00,37,00,64,00,36,00,31,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,30,00,31,00,30,00,23,\

  00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,\

  62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,\

  00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,\

  7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{e2a74fa2-9a83-11dc-b973-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,37,00,26,\

  00,63,00,38,00,63,00,34,00,34,00,39,00,37,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,\

  23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,\

  00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,\

  2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,\

  00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8b6-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:b1,9b,d3,6c,00,7e,00,\

  00,00,00,00,00

"#{fc51d8b7-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:b1,9b,d3,6c,00,7e,00,00,00,00,00,\

  00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8b8-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:dd,e0,8e,57,00,7e,00,\

  00,00,00,00,00

"#{fc51d8b9-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:dd,e0,8e,57,00,7e,00,00,00,00,00,\

  00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8bd-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:16,94,40,e9,00,7e,00,\

  00,00,00,00,00

"#{fc51d8be-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:16,94,40,e9,00,7e,00,00,00,00,00,\

  00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8bf-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,\

  6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,00,4c,00,47,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,\

  00,5f,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,43,00,52,00,44,00,2d,00,\

  38,00,34,00,30,00,30,00,43,00,26,00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,31,00,2e,00,30,\

  00,30,00,23,00,37,00,26,00,65,00,33,00,66,00,31,00,66,00,30,00,36,00,26,00,\

  30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8c0-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,\

  6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,00,48,00,4c,00,2d,00,44,00,54,00,2d,00,53,\

  00,54,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,\

  4d,00,5f,00,47,00,43,00,52,00,2d,00,38,00,35,00,32,00,33,00,42,00,26,00,52,\

  00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,31,00,2e,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,37,00,26,00,33,00,37,00,\

  32,00,30,00,33,00,38,00,36,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\T:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,\

  4f,00,52,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,\

  00,4c,00,47,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,00,5f,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,\

  4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,43,00,52,00,44,00,2d,00,38,00,34,00,30,00,30,00,43,00,26,\

  00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,31,00,2e,00,30,00,30,00,23,00,37,00,26,00,33,00,\

  37,00,32,00,30,00,33,00,38,00,36,00,38,00,26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,\

  00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,\

  31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,\

  00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8c2-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,31,00,33,00,65,00,64,00,35,00,39,00,66,00,63,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,\

  4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8c3-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,33,00,32,00,30,00,33,00,66,00,30,00,66,00,31,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,\

  4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8c4-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,31,00,36,00,34,00,33,00,64,00,33,00,65,00,36,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,\

  4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8c5-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,\

  76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,\

  00,31,00,61,00,36,00,30,00,38,00,32,00,36,00,36,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,\

  4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,\

  00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,\

  32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,\

  00,62,00,7d,00

"\\??\\Volume{fc51d8c6-b350-11dc-b9a2-0020ed525ea1}"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,\

  00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,23,00,43,00,64,00,52,00,6f,00,\

  6d,00,26,00,56,00,65,00,6e,00,5f,00,4c,00,47,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,64,\

  00,5f,00,43,00,44,00,2d,00,52,00,4f,00,4d,00,5f,00,43,00,52,00,44,00,2d,00,\

  38,00,34,00,30,00,30,00,43,00,26,00,52,00,65,00,76,00,5f,00,31,00,2e,00,30,\

  00,30,00,23,00,37,00,26,00,33,00,37,00,32,00,30,00,33,00,38,00,36,00,38,00,\

  26,00,30,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,\

  00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,\

  66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,\

  00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\G:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,31,00,33,00,65,00,64,00,35,00,\

  39,00,66,00,63,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\H:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,33,00,32,00,30,00,33,00,66,00,\

  30,00,66,00,31,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\I:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,31,00,36,00,34,00,33,00,64,00,\

  33,00,65,00,36,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

"\\DosDevices\\L:"=hex:5c,00,3f,00,3f,00,5c,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,52,00,41,00,\

  47,00,45,00,23,00,52,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,76,00,61,00,62,00,6c,00,65,00,4d,\

  00,65,00,64,00,69,00,61,00,23,00,38,00,26,00,31,00,61,00,36,00,30,00,38,00,\

  32,00,36,00,36,00,26,00,30,00,26,00,52,00,4d,00,23,00,7b,00,35,00,33,00,66,\

  00,35,00,36,00,33,00,30,00,64,00,2d,00,62,00,36,00,62,00,66,00,2d,00,31,00,\

  31,00,64,00,30,00,2d,00,39,00,34,00,66,00,32,00,2d,00,30,00,30,00,61,00,30,\

  00,63,00,39,00,31,00,65,00,66,00,62,00,38,00,62,00,7d,00

```

Auch wenn ich im Arbeitsplatz sofort sehe das diese H: abwärts Netzwerklaufwerke sind, weiß ich das die immer funzen.

Trotzdem, /etc/fstab ist das besser, es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit nach IDs zu gehen, aber ich bleibe bei der guten alten hd* bzw. sd*.

Hab ich mal aus der Datei herauskopiert die ich per Export erzeugt habe.

Da soll sich mal einer Auskennen.

Das einzigste was man als bisschen Aufgeräumt ansehen _könnte_ ist:

/HKEY_LOCAL_SYSTEM/Software/

und

/HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/

Aber die auch nur weil da jedes Programm seine Einstellungen hat, und die Firmen die diese Software beherbergen noch ein wenig in ORdnung sind.

Da lobe ich mir unter Linux das /etc/, bei allen Distris die ich kenne findet man da alles.

Wenn nicht muss man eben kurz ein wenig Suchen, aber das ist allemal schneller als diese Registry.

Soviel mal dazu, sorry, fürs Bashing, aber da ich kurz mal wieder was suchen musste (CDRom-Laufwerke haben nach Installation von WinOnCD mal wieder nicht gefunzt) ist das eben hochgekommen.

Und da ich hier auch noch was von Regestry gelesen habe unter wine, ist das eben hochgekommen.

Wenn es wine von Haus aus besser macht, sry, das wusste ich nicht.

----------

